# PR Amendment Application



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

I have finally received my amended PR Certificate. They 'only' took 8 months to insert my second last name. So, it now corresponds with my passport and I should be in a position to apply for my ID (another year to wait then).


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Congrats man..You have all in order now. You should hurry for an ID application. I submitted my ID application on the 17 March and haven't received any SMS with reference number. Tough


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

That was too long.A friend of mine had hers done in a week,was totally shocked.She had to speak to the supervisor for the correction.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats! I think we applied same time on same category as I remember. Have you get your PR verified yet or you get the new computer printed certificate? When you going for ID application? I applied mine last 7th april.


----------

